# So We're Moving This Summer...



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

****UPDATE***

Wifeypoo didn't like the area for the first house, so now we are going with this house:
*








*
This house is on Avenido de los Lobos (Wolf Avenue), so I'm back to the beginning of a haunt name.*

...the non-selected house is this:










Gated community, 60 houses, full of kids.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Those windows beg for a Pepper's ghost...you could put skellies on the roof..what about a play on the street name?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What a lovely house. Is that a craftsman style? What kind of plants are across the front of the house? Congrats on the new house.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

New house looks cool! Good luck with the name choice.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice house - looks very craftsman in style.

"Paranoia on Peppertree" - if you have an asylum


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry, I should have mentioned, it's only a rental.  This gets us to a good community where we'll spend a year or so scouting the local properties to find what works best for us.

The plants in front are long-leafed flowering bushes, but I can't do anything to them since it's a Housing Organization maintained area. In fact that's the only front yard to speak of, and I haven't figured out where to put the graveyard. I may have to skip it this year and just build everything in the driveway and garage.

It sure does look craftsman, we fell in love with it, interviewed this weekend, and am working with the owner. (pick us! pick us!)

Peppertree Terror
The Lab
Peppertree Poison
Don's Scary Stuff
...ugh...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice looking home!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Plague on Peppertree


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Wife didn't like the first area, said the walls were closing in. Maybe she thought that it was TOO perfect, meaning there was some cult-like organization that we'd have to buy into.

So at the top of the thread here I put a pic of the new place. A little plain, but still hauntable. Bigger front yard that will fit the graveyard nicely. There is enough room to make a path from the garage, out the side, behind the house, then exit on the left side gate (as you look at the picture).

Just got to get up the energy to build that much. I may keep it small and tight in the garage this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you're into werewolves, you couldn't ask for a more perfect street name for a haunter's house


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How about doing the cemetery on the driveway?
While it wouldn't have the same charm as having it on grass, it would allow you to do a walk through that leads to and from your garage. You could use astroturf, sod, or even dirt and grass clippings to disguise the cement for the night, however it would mean that you couldn't park in the driveway while your setup is in place. You could make some taller stones that could be stuck amongst the shrubbery (so the stones can be seen), or maybe just some pairs of glowing eyes peeping put of the bushes at night.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Update on where we are at:

Moved to the red-tile roof place, and we're loving it. The round-the-house idea is out beacuse of a bottleneck on the back corner where the path is only 18 inches wide. Sooo...everything will be out in front, and here's the plan...

Enter the garage from the front right corner, wind through a figure-8 maze, the left side of the garage will be my laboratory. Exit the left corner of the garage then proceed to the left and up the path towards the front door. I plan on walling that path. My pop-up tent will be in front of the door with another encounter area, then they exit to the left, coming down the left side of the yard where the cemetery is.

Now, for the harder part, the haunt name. I'm trying to keep it more generic in nature in case we move again, but still impressive enough to put on a flyer. My haunt theme is toxic waste, laboratory, mad scientist, graveyard, zombies, etc. Here's some ideas:

*
Don's Garage of Doom

Don's Lab of Doom

Don's Hazard Garage

Garaginarium Laboratorus of Monstrosity

Domi Monstrum (latin for My Monster)

Monstrum Factorum (Monster Maker)

Don's Haunt*

*Idea's? *


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Warrant2000 said:


> Wife didn't like the first area, said the walls were closing in. Maybe she thought that it was TOO perfect, meaning there was *some cult-like organization that we'd have to buy into.*


We ALL Bundle....

Sorry, that commercial was on the TV while I was reading this post. It fit perfectly.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> We ALL Bundle....
> 
> Sorry, that commercial was on the TV while I was reading this post. It fit perfectly.


lawlz...after the first house, I asked Wifeypoo why she didn't want to be a Stepford Wife. I then spent 15 minutes explaining the movie...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Warrant2000 said:


> Now, for the harder part, the haunt name. I'm trying to keep it more generic in nature in case we move again, but still impressive enough to put on a flyer. My haunt theme is toxic waste, laboratory, mad scientist, graveyard, zombies, etc. Here's some ideas:
> 
> *
> Garaginarium Laboratorus of Monstrosity
> ...


These are my three favorites not only because they're fun to say but they are likely unique I would be inclined to leave "Laboratorus" out of the first one and change "Monstrosity" to "Monstrosities". If you use that name, you will need to have a guy out front dressed like a sideshow barker as well, because the phrase "Garaginarium of Monstrosities" sounds like one of those delightfullly weird sideshow freak things


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Roxy, I was thinking the same direction, and have gone that way. Thanks for your feedback!

" Garaginarium of Monstrosities"


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Dr. Don's Cabinet of Curiosities


----------



## Amandler (Aug 15, 2012)

I think a simple, but effective werewolf theme would be really interesting. A classic monster, but a fairly original theme for decorations.


----------

